# 2022 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2022 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International $193 (3.76% increase)/$227 (3.65% increase)
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $325 (3.83% increase)/$351  (3.85% increase)

*2022 Average MF decrease 5.08% (as of 3/5/22) 


The 2022 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here. This spreadsheet will be updated with 2022 data in the future.
(Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)

MF thread from previous years **2021* *2020** 2019 2018 2017 2016 2015 2014 2013

Anderson Ocean Club **3BR - Post #95* *and **Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #120*
*Bay Club **1BR - Post #75* and *2BR Style A - Post #121* and *2BR Villa/2BR Plan B - Post 143*
*Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #123*
*Boulevard (las vegas strip) **1BR - Post #19** and 2BR - Post #20 and **3BR - Post #21*
*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club **2BR (Silver Season) - Post #32*
*Club Regency of Marco Island **2BR (Platinum Season)- Post #51*
*Coylumbridge **2BR Original Lodge - Post #113* *and **2BR Deluxe/3BR Lodge - Post #125*
*Craigendarroch Suites  **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #135*
*Craigendarroch Lodges **3BR Lodge - Post #112* *and **Studio/1BR/2BR/Schofield House/Darrochshiel - Post #146*
*Crane
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR Tower Unit (Gold Season) - Post #68*
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers) **Studio - Post #57** and **1BR - Post #33* and *2BR - Post #34*
*Fiesta Americana (an affiliate)
Flamingo 1BR - Post #26 and **2BR - Post #24*
*Grand Islander **1BR/2BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #145*
*Grand Pacific Palisades **2BR - Post #139*
*Grand Waikikian 
Harbor View Villas
Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House
Kalia Tower **Studio and 1BR - Post #118*
*Kings' Land Resort **2BR (Phase I/III) - Post #77* *and **2BR (Phase II) - Post #90* and *1BR (Phase I/III)/1BR (Phase II/III)/3BR (Phase I) - Post #116*
*Kohala Suites  **All 2BR units - Post #85*
*Lagoon Tower **1BR - Post #52** and **2BR - Post #54* *and* *Studio/2BR Penhouse/3BR Penthouse - Post #117*
*La Pacifica
Las Palmeras **1BR (Platinum Season) - Post #105 **and **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #74*
*Liberty Place
MarBrisa **2BR - Post #126*
*Ocean 22 **1BR - Post #104* *and **2BR/3BR - Post #119*
*Ocean Enclave **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #122*
*Ocean Oak **All 2BR units/All Seasons - Post #88*
*Ocean Tower **2BR - Post #128* *and **Studio/1BR/1BR+/3BR - Post #134*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) **2BR - Post #22*
*Parc Soleil **1BR (Platinum Sesaon) - Post #41** and 2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #40 and **2BR (Gold Season) - Post #131*
*Plantation Bay Villas 
Plantation Beach Club at IRP **1BR (Gold Season) - Post #6*
*Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island
Plantation House
Sanibel Cottages **2BR/2Bath (Gold Season) - Post #86*
*Seapointe 
Seawatch on the Beach 
SeaWorld **2BR (OSV-I Platinum Season) - Post #3* and *3BR (OSV-II Platinum Season) - Post #36*
*Shell Island Beach Club
South Beach **1BR (Platinum Season) - Post #27* and *2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #37*
*South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge **Studio - Post #82** and **2BR - Post #81* and *1BR/3BR/4BR - Post #114*
*The District **1BR - Post #70*
*The Hilton Club of New York **7000 pts - Post #89*
*The Residences **1BR - Post #73*
*The Charter Club of Marco Beach **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #87*
*The Crane
The Cottages
The Surf Club of Marco Island **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #35*
*Tortuga Beach Club
Trump International Hotel **Studio - Post #124 **and **1BR - Post #38** and **2BR - Post #31*
*Tuscany Village (International Drive) 2 BR (Platinum Season) - Post #39 and **2 BR (Gold Season) - Post #42*
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge **Studio - Post #115** and **1BR - Post #103** and **2BR - Post #100** and **3BR - Post #93*
*Vilamoura **2BR - Post #4*
*West 57th Street **Studio - Post #106* and 1BR/1BR Penthouse - Post #142


----------



## GT75

The following are the current *best 2022 MFs results as of 4/18/22.     (Using the new HGV Point Structure)*





The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 6 years (2017 - 2022) worth of data. Updated 4/18/22.

*Attachments*


----------



## mrharris03

*SeaWorld (OVS I), 2BR, Platinum Season (7000 points)*

2022 Operating Fee     $806.38
2022 Reserve Fee        $337.49
2022 Real Estate Tax   $218.65

*TOTAL                        $1362.52 (increase of $35.87 or 2.7%)*


----------



## GT75

2021 MFs for Vilamoura since they post during the middle of the year


Cyberc said:


> Maintenance fee for Vilamoura 2br, all seasons.
> 2021 MF
> 2br: 703.56EUR approx $835.13
> 
> The MF is the same as in 2020 & 2019 but due to exchange rate differences between USD and EUR the 2021 seems to increased $16 over 2020.


----------



## Kokolea

My 2022 international club dues is $227.


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida*
1 Bedroom, 1 Bath, Gold (3400 points)
The way that I understand Maintenance Fees are that they are the same regardless of season or room size.
However not all units pay the same real estate tax.
The resort has told me that Real Estate Taxes are determined by the County not PBC Board of Directors or Hilton.
Depending on the factors used to determine the tax, the Real estate tax for an individual unit can be different than other units and go up or down from the previous year.

2022 Operating Fee $1010.12
2022 Reserve Fee     $ 380.79
2022 Real Estate Tax $   62.45
Total                         $1453.36

Increase of $59.38 or 4.26% over 2021 fees of $1393.98


----------



## Cyberc

Jon77 said:


> *Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida*
> 1 Bedroom, 1 Bath, Gold (3400 points)
> The way that I understand Maintenance Fees are that they are the same regardless of season or room size.
> However not all units pay the same real estate tax.
> The resort has told me that Real Estate Taxes are determined by the County not PBC Board of Directors or Hilton.
> Depending on the factors used to determine the tax, the Real estate tax for an individual unit can be different than other units and go up or down from the previous year.
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee $1010.12
> 2022 Reserve Fee     $ 380.79
> 2022 Real Estate Tax $   62.45
> Total                         $1453.36
> 
> Increase of $59.38 or 4.26% over 2021 fees of $1393.98


Normally MF are based on room size and not season. So a studio pay less than a 1 br and a 1Br less than a 2br.

if that is different to your resort I don’t know?


----------



## dayooper

Cyberc said:


> Normally MF are based on room size and not season. So a studio pay less than a 1 br and a 1Br less than a 2br.
> 
> if that is different to your resort I don’t know?



I think it is different at a couple of the Florida affiliates.


----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> Normally MF are based on room size and not season. So a studio pay less than a 1 br and a 1Br less than a 2br.
> 
> if that is different to your resort I don’t know?


Yes, MFs are the same for both 1 bd and 2 bd at PBC @ IRP.     I know the RE taxes are also different for each season at all Florida resorts.


----------



## Cyberc

Annual MF for HGVC on the strip have been posted BUT I assume something is missing. Also the statement is not ready yet.

The amount payable is only $351 for my 1br. Since the statement is not ready I guess something is missing.


----------



## dayooper

Cyberc said:


> Annual MF for HGVC on the strip have been posted BUT I assume something is missing. Also the statement is not ready yet.
> 
> The amount payable is only $351 for my 1br. Since the statement is not ready I guess something is missing.
> View attachment 40867



I gave no payments due on my Boulevard deed. Since my Flamingo is the older contract, the club dues show up there.


----------



## Pandora2im4

My HGVC Paradise deed (1 br) looks similar to Cyberc's.  Since it typically runs about $875/year this is probably short something.


----------



## GT75

Pandora2im4 said:


> My HGVC Paradise deed (1 br) looks similar to Cyberc's. Since it typically runs about $875/year this is probably short something.


No, that is only your HGVC club dues.   You don’t need to worry, more will follow.


----------



## dayooper

Cyberc said:


> Annual MF for HGVC on the strip have been posted BUT I assume something is missing. Also the statement is not ready yet.
> 
> The amount payable is only $351 for my 1br. Since the statement is not ready I guess something is missing.
> View attachment 40867



Do you have a bHC deed and have the all inclusive add on?  That with the international club dues might equal that number. It should be in the ball park, at least.


----------



## Cyberc

dayooper said:


> Do you have a bHC deed and have the all inclusive add on?  That with the international club dues might equal that number. It should be in the ball park, at least.


Aaarh I guess you are right. I have both a bHC deed and the AI included. Funny that the AI fee charged on my Boulevard deed instead of my West57.

It would however had been great (but naive) if the MF had been lowered by 50% due to the corona or something else.


----------



## dayooper

Cyberc said:


> Aaarh I guess you are right. I have both a bHC deed and the AI included. Funny that the AI fee charged on my Boulevard deed instead of my West57.
> 
> It would however had been great (but naive) if the MF had been lowered by 50% due to the corona or something else.



I believe the system puts the club dues on the oldest contract. I have 2 resale deeds and my Flamingo was bought in 1994 while my Boulevard was bought in 2007. The club dues are on the Flamingo deed. I'm assuming your Boulevard deed is the oldest and I'm guessing they put the AI fee in with the club dues.


----------



## mscheribel59

Cyberc said:


> Normally MF are based on room size and not season. So a studio pay less than a 1 br and a 1Br less than a 2br.
> 
> if that is different to your resort I don’t know?


Correct, a 5000 point 2b2b gold pays the same as a 7000 2b2b Platinum.


----------



## brp

OK, so some slight discrepancies here. Above we see:

HGVC Dues:              $193
HGVC International: $227
International + AI:    $351

This implies that AI = $124

However, I see:
HGVC + AI:              $325

This implies that AI = $132

Not a big difference, but the apparent discrepancy is not usual.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2022

HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom - 3400/4200/4800/6200 points.


2022 Operating Fee$489.1201/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$164.2201/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$25.5101/01/2022

Total: $678.85

Increase over last year $31,43 or 4,85%


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC on The Boulevard- 2 Bedroom* 5000/5800/7000/8400 points

2022 Operating Fee - $660.23
2022 Reserve Fee    - $245.97
Real Estate Tax        - $38.21

*Total                         - $944.41*

Increase of $45.18 (5.02% increase over 2021 MF). 2021 MF's were $899.23.


----------



## natarajanv

*HGVC on The Boulevard- 3 Bedroom* 9600 points

2022 Operating Fee - $824.21
2022 Reserve Fee - $324.33
Real Estate Tax - $50.38

*Total - $1198.92*

Increase of $58.38 (5.11% increase over 2021 MF)


----------



## Magus

Club at Paradise - 7000 pt 2 Bedroom

2022 Operating Fee    $690.95    01/01/2022
2022 Reserve Fee    $295.00    01/01/2022
2022 Real Estate Tax    $41.54    01/01/2022
2022 Total $1027.49 01/01/2022

Didn't own this one with last payment so not 100% sure what % increase but think its 4.8%


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Yes Blvd and Paradise seem to be tracking with roughly the similar increase ($45/5.02% Blvd vs. $47/4.8% Paradise.) and a small $83 difference in MF for a 2 bdrm.

Since 2018 the Blvd % increases have been slightly higher than Paradise, however Paradise has a slightly higher base.

2019 Blvd increase 3.35%; Paradise 2.74%
2020: Blvd 3% increase; Paradise 1.6%
2021: Both Flat due to Covid
2022: 5.02% Blvd; Paradise 4.8%


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo - 2 Bedroom *3500/5000/7000 Points

2022 Operating Fee - $768.02
2022 Reserve Fee - $331.10
2022 Property Tax - $43.02

*Total - $1142.14*

Last year was $1087.02 ($55.12 increase). That's a 5.07% increase over 2021 MF's.


----------



## dayooper

CalGalTraveler said:


> Yes Blvd and Paradise seem to be tracking with roughly the similar increase ($45/5.02% Blvd vs. $47/4.8% Paradise.) and a small $83 difference in MF for a 2 bdrm.
> 
> Since 2018 the Blvd % increases have been slightly higher than Paradise, however Paradise has a slightly higher base.
> 
> 2019 Blvd increase 3.35%; Paradise 2.74%
> 2020: Blvd 3% increase; Paradise 1.6%
> 2021: Both Flat due to Covid
> 2022: 5.02% Blvd; Paradise 4.8%



Flamingo:

2019 - Increase 4.25%
2020 - Increase 3.64%
2021 - Decrease 0.02% (Due to Covid).
2022 - Increase 5.07%

Flamingo seems to be increasing at a greater rate. The MF per point ratio is up to $0.163 per point and rising faster than the other Vegas resorts.


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC FLAMINGO one bedroom (Las Vegas)

2022 Total w/o Club Dues $1,018.48 *
Last year’s MF (attached below) was $971.05 (increase $47.43) - 4.88% increase


2022 Operating Fee$704.3501/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$278.0101/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$36.1201/01/20222022 Club Dues$193.0001/01/2022


*My Maintenance Fees for Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2022*


		Code:
	

YEAR      OE           RE     TAX        SUB      ARDA     DUES       SA      TOTAL      Increase
2003    $431.46    $62.32    $31.52    $525.30    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $613.30    $0.00
2004    $433.63    $67.59    $33.70    $534.92    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $622.92    $9.62
2005    $442.44    $72.40    $34.40    $549.24    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $637.24    $14.32
2006    $451.21    $77.67    $35.52    $564.40    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $652.40    $15.16
2007    $470.62    $89.41    $37.99    $598.02    $3.00    $90.00    $59.80   $750.82    $98.42
2008    $501.59    $105.74   $38.21    $645.54    $3.00    $90.00    $96.20   $834.74    $83.92
2009    $539.78    $100.56   $41.79    $682.13    $3.00    $95.00    $95.33   $875.46    $40.72
2010    $546.51    $119.11   $49.09    $714.71    $3.00    $99.00    $0.00    $816.71    ($58.75)
2011    $557.44    $129.93   $44.04    $731.41    $3.00    $114.00   $0.00    $848.41    $31.70
2012    $565.26    $141.56   $26.97    $733.79    $3.00    $119.00   $0.00    $855.79    $7.38
2013    $585.80    $153.70   $27.63    $767.13    $3.00    $125.00   $0.00    $892.13    $36.34
2014    $599.22    $166.13   $31.62    $796.97    $5.00    $136.00   $0.00    $932.97    $40.84
2015    $616.60    $180.14   $29.45    $826.19    $5.00    $140.00   $0.00    $966.19    $33.22
2016    $635.54    $188.71   $29.64    $853.89    $5.00    $150.00   $0.00    $1,003.89  $37.70
2017    $639.49    $204.94   $29.56    $873.99    $5.00    $159.00   $0.00    $1,037.99  $34.10
2018    $648.28    $222.57   $29.98    $900.83    $5.00    $170.00   $0.00    $1,075.83  $37.84
2019    $665.60    $241.72   $30.49    $937.81    $5.00    $176.00   $0.00    $1,111.81  $35.98
2020    $678.29    $261.05   $31.35    $970.69    $5.00    $182.00   $0.00    $1,157.69  $45.88
2021    $675.38    $261.04   $34.63    $971.05    $5.00    $186.00   $0.00    $1,162.05  $4.36
2022    $704.35    $278.01   $36.12    $1018.48   $5.00    $193.00   $0.00    $1,216.48  $54.43



*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (_increased from $85 to $176)_
SA = Special Assessment _(in 2007, 2008 and 2009)_


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach Miami - 1 Bedroom Platinum (4800 pts)*

2022 Operating Fee - 896.30 (-2.1%)
2022 Reserve Fee - 226.44 (+94%)
2022 Real Estate Taxes - 93.52 (+4.5%)
2022 Club Dues - 193.00 (+3.7%)
*Total: $1,404.26 (+7.5%) w/ club dues
Total: $1,216.26 (+8.5%) w/o club dues*

The increase in reserve fee is significant (+94%) - I'm looking at the 2021/2020 budget to understand what changed.
EDIT: 2020 Reserve was $215, with most of that going to capital improvements.  2022 is $226 with most going to interior.  So, net net, 2021 was the off year with less reserve due to the property being closed and less wear/tear.

Note: Edit by moderator


----------



## holdaer

*Hilton Grand Vacations on Paradise - 2BR Gold (5,000 pts)*

2022 Operating Fee -     $ 690.95
2022 Reservation Fee -  $ 295.00
2022 Real Estate Tax -   $ 41.54
Total w/o Club Dues -    $ 1,027.49 (+4.67%) ($54.48 increase over 2021)

Moderator added:   MF same as Post #22 for 2BR Platinum


----------



## dayooper

rjp123 said:


> *South Beach Miami - 1 Bedroom Platinum (4800 pts)*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee - 896.30 (-2.1%)
> 2022 Reserve Fee - 226.44 (+94%)
> 2022 Real Estate Taxes - 93.52 (+4.5%)
> 2022 Club Dues - 193.00 (+3.7%)
> *Total: $1,404.26 (+7.5%) w/ club dues
> Total: $1,216.26 (+8.5%) w/o club dues*
> 
> The increase in reserve fee is significant (+94%) - I'm looking at the 2021/2020 budget to understand what changed.
> EDIT: 2020 Reserve was $215, with most of that going to capital improvements.  2022 is $226 with most going to interior.  So, net net, 2021 was the off year with less reserve due to the property being closed and less wear/tear.
> 
> Note: Edit by moderator



 The change in reserve fee from 2020 to 2022 is only $6.61 (3.0%) It's not really as big as it seems.


----------



## rjp123

dayooper said:


> The change in reserve fee from 2020 to 2022 is only $6.61 (3.0%) It's not really as big as it seems.


Agreed. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Msb1102

Trump Tower 2 Bedroom Penthouse Platinum (12,600)

2022 Operating Fee: 1,679.53
2022 Reserve Fee: 274.97
2022 Real Estate Tax: 88.37
2022 Total: $2042.87

2021: $2013.09
Increase of around 1.458%

Pretty happy with this given I have a two of these units on a single deed. Couple more years of this and these units will be a steal!


----------



## RNCollins

Casa Ybel Resort
2255 West Gulf Drive
Sanibel Island, Florida 
Week 37
2 Bedroom 2 Bath Unit: 1,200 square feet









						Sanibel Island Timesare | Casa Ybel Resort | Hilton Grand Vacations
					

Spend quality family time along Florida’s Gulf Coast at Hilton Grand Vacations’ beachfront Sanibel Island timeshare property.




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com
				





2022 Operating Fee$782.382022 Reserve Fee$252.582022 Real Estate Tax$32.38
Total Amount Due:  $1,067.34

Moderator added:
Increase of $42.26 or 4.12% from 2021 MFs


----------



## WaterMan

Elara 1 Bedroom Gr - Gold 5000 points

2022 Operating Fee $723.98
2022 Reserve Fee $150.33
2022 Real Estate Tax $36.02

Total $910.33
Moderator added : Increase of $25.64 (2.9%) from 2021

2022 Club Dues $193


----------



## Magus

Elara 2 Bedroom 

2022 Operating Fee    $949.11    01/01/2022
2022 Reserve Fee    $214.58    01/01/2022
2022 Real Estate Tax    $59.79    01/01/2022
2022 Total $1223.48
+2.9%


----------



## PigsDad

*The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2022 Operating Fee $982.03
2022 Reserve Fee $271.07
2022 Real Estate Tax $57.91
*Total 2022 MF: $1,311.01*

Increase of $30.03 or 2.3% from 2021 ($1,281.98)

Interesting note:  I own week 52, and in 2022 with a Saturday check in, there is a week 53.  The HOA charges $125 (housekeeping fee) for that extra week 53, so my actual total MF bill for 2022 is $1,436.01.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Platinum (8400 points)*

2022 Operating Fee $1,060.13
2022 Reserve Fee $337.48
2022 Real Estate Tax $227.41
*Total 2022 MF: $1,625.02*

Increase of $57.39 or 3.7% from 2021 ($1,567.63)

Kurt


----------



## phil1ben

Miami South Beach
2BR Platinum (7000 points)


2022 Operating Fee$1,324.8801/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$334.7101/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$144.5501/01/20222022 Club Dues$193.0001/01/2022
Total $1,997.14

Moderator added:
Totol w/o club dues:   $1804.14  (increase of $143.66 {8.65%} from 2021

In 2021 the same fees had a total of $1,846.48 for an increase of 8.15% mostly due to the increase in reserve fees from $172.20 to $334.71.


----------



## SkyBornDancer

HGVC at Trump International Hotel, Las Vegas, 1B+ Platinum (9300 pts)

2022 Operating Fee:    $1,091.67
2022 Reserve Fee:    $177.74
2022 Real Estate Tax:    $57.12

2022 Total = 1,326.53 (MF per point 0.14)

1.19% increase from 2021 Total of 1310.90


----------



## mscheribel59

HGV Tuscany Orlando 2 Bedroom Platinum 7,000 points

2022 Operating Fee  $899.76 due 1/1/2022
2022 Reserve Fee      $267.97 due 1/1/2022
2022 Real Estate Tax  $ 204.55 due 1/1/2022

Total due $1372.28   
with/club dues of $193= $1565.28


----------



## Msb1102

HGV Parc Soleil 2 Bedroom Penthouse Platinum 8,400 points



2022 Operating Fee$991.7001/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$366.6501/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$231.1001/01/2022


Total: $1,589.45
Moderator added: Increase of $57.46 (3.75%) from 2021


----------



## holdaer

HGV Parc Soleil 1 Bedroom Platinum 4,800 points


2022 Operating Fee$687.2901/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$253.8301/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$154.0301/01/2022

Total:  $1,095.15

Increase of $44.42 (4.22%) from 2021


----------



## HuskerATL

*HGVC at Tuscany Village - 2 Bedroom *Gold 5,000 Points

2022 Operating Fee - $899.76
2022 Reserve Fee - $267.97
2022 Property Tax - $132.82
2022 Club Dues - $193.00

*Total - $1,493.55 ($1,448.99 in 2021)
Moderator added: Total w/o club dues $1300.55 increase $37.56 (2.97%*


----------



## Msb1102

Looks like we have a difference in taxes for the same 2 Bedroom (Gold vs. Platinum). Is this accurate?



mscheribel59 said:


> HGV Tuscany Orlando 2 Bedroom Platinum 7,000 points
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee  $899.76 due 1/1/2022
> 2022 Reserve Fee      $267.97 due 1/1/2022
> 2022 Real Estate Tax  $ 204.55 due 1/1/2022
> 
> Total due $1372.28
> with/club dues of $193= $1565.28





HuskerATL said:


> *HGVC at Tuscany Village - 2 Bedroom *Gold 5,000 Points
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee - $899.76
> 2022 Reserve Fee - $267.97
> 2022 Property Tax - $132.82
> 2022 Club Dues - $193.00
> 
> *Total - $1,493.55 ($1,448.99 in 2021)*


----------



## Cyberc

Msb1102 said:


> Looks like we have a difference in taxes for the same 2 Bedroom (Gold vs. Platinum). Is this accurate?


They should be exactly the same.

if the documents are available online you should be able to see the correct info in the budget for next year.


----------



## alwysonvac

Msb1102 said:


> Looks like we have a difference in taxes for the same 2 Bedroom (Gold vs. Platinum). Is this accurate?


It looks like Tuscany is similar to the SeaWorld property.
For SeaWorld, taxes differ by season for each unit size.



alwysonvac said:


> There are two separate budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II.
> 
> MF for "OVS I" is the _same regardless of unit size_ however their Real Estate taxes differs by season for each unit size. There are 68 units (3,468 unit weeks) in OSV I. OVS I has two bedrooms units and 4 three bedroom penthouse units.
> 
> MF for "OVS II" is _based on unit size_ and their Real Estate taxes also differs by season for each unit size. There are 448 (23,296 unit-weeks) in OSV II. OVS II has one, two and three bedroom units.


----------



## Cyberc

alwysonvac said:


> It looks like Tuscany is similar to the SeaWorld property.
> For SeaWorld, taxes differ by season for each unit size.


Im puzzled why is that? Season shouldn’t  make any difference only the size of the unit should.


----------



## dayooper

alwysonvac said:


> It looks like Tuscany is similar to the SeaWorld property.
> For SeaWorld, taxes differ by season for each unit size.



I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time), but I don't think Seaworld changes taxes by season. I believe the different phases have different fees. In 2021, the 2 different phases of Seaworld had the same taxes, but the Operating and Reserve fees were different.

OVS 1

*SeaWorld (OVS I) 2BR Platinum, 7000 points*

2021 Operating Fee: $745.18
2021 Reserve Fee: $328.46
2021 Real Estate Tax: $253.01

*TOTAL*: *$1,326.65* 

OVS 2

*SeaWorld (OVS II) 2BR Platinum, 7000 points*

2021 Operating Fee: $740.24
2021 Reserve Fee: $246.30
2021 Real Estate Tax: $253.01

*TOTAL: $1,239.55* 

If I remember correctly, It's Plantation Beach Club in Stuart Florida that changes the taxes by season.


----------



## alwysonvac

Cyberc said:


> Im puzzled why is that? Season shouldn’t  make any difference only the size of the unit should.


Sorry, I never asked why.  

For SeaWorld, it’s something we noticed years ago when comparing MFs. Broker Seth Nock confirmed it back in 2008 MF thread (see post below)


----------



## dayooper

alwysonvac said:


> Sorry, I never asked why.
> 
> For SeaWorld, it’s something we noticed years ago when comparing MFs. Broker Seth Nock confirmed it back in 2008 MF thread (see post below)
> 
> View attachment 41358



I see it now. The 2019 MF's had them broken down by season.


----------



## GT75

Msb1102 said:


> Looks like we have a difference in taxes for the same 2 Bedroom (Gold vs. Platinum). Is this accurate?





Cyberc said:


> They should be exactly the same.





alwysonvac said:


> It looks like Tuscany is similar to the SeaWorld property.





dayooper said:


> I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time), but I don't think Seaworld changes taxes by season.


For all Florida HGVC resorts, the RE taxes are different for each season.    The Operating and Reserve fee are dependent upon room size (except for Plantation Beach Club at IRP which is the same for both 1 and 2Br)


----------



## Seagila

*CLUB REGENCY of MARCO ISLAND*

_*2BR 7000 Points (Fixed Platinum Week)*_

2022 Operating Fee $890.36
2022 Reserve Fee $249.94
2022 Real Estate Tax $34.18
*Total MF Cost 2022 (without club dues): $1,174.48*

_2021 MF was $1,097.48, increase of $77 or 7.02%_


----------



## SFTechGeek

*Lagoon Tower, Honolulu, HI.
1BR Plus Platinum Season*

2022 Operating Fee    $1,043.23    01/01/2022
2022 Reserve Fee    $230.52    01/01/2022
2022 Real Estate Tax    $116.52    01/01/2022
2022 Hawaii GE Tax    $60.02    01/01/2022

*Moderator added:
Total (w/o club dues)    $1450.29 increase of $109.67 (8.18%) from 2021 MF*


----------



## dvc_john

SFTechGeek said:


> *Lagoon Tower, Honolulu, HI.
> 1BR Plus Platinum Season*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee    $1,043.23    01/01/2022
> 2022 Reserve Fee    $230.52    01/01/2022
> 2022 Real Estate Tax    $116.52    01/01/2022
> 2022 Hawaii GE Tax    $60.02    01/01/2022
> $1,393.29



I have the same figures for a 1BR Plus Gold Season EOY, but they add up to $1450.29


----------



## Kokolea

*Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*

2022 Operating Fee $1,363.35
2022 Reserve Fee $363.15
2022 Real Estate Tax $183.56
2022 HOA Owner’s Surplus -$89.35
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $81.35
*Total $1,902.06*

_Increase of $111.81（6.25%）from 2021（$1,790.25）_


----------



## KDaley

WESTGATE HGVC ELARA FLOAT WEEK 1-52

2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lockoff (Studio Standard + 1 Bedroom Grand)


2022 Operating Fee$949.1101/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$214.5801/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$59.7901/01/20222022 Reservation Fee$23.6601/01/2022
TOTAL:  $1,247.14


----------



## KDaley

ELARA by HGVC 4000 POINTS EOYE

2022 Operating Fee$723.9801/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$150.3301/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$36.0201/01/2022
TOTAL: $910.33

Moderator added:     This is a 1Br+ Gold Season and MFs were already reported in Post #33


----------



## KDaley

*ELARA by HGVC Studio Plus Platinum Season 3500 POINTS EY*


2022 Operating Fee$556.0201/01/20222022 Reserve Fee        $102.4001/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$18.2901/01/2022*TOTAL: $676.61 increase of $19.02 (2.89%)* 2022 Club Dues$188.0001/01/2022

Note: Moderator added


----------



## GT75

KDaley said:


> ELARA by HGVC 4000 POINTS EOYE





KDaley said:


> ELARA by HGVC 3500 POINTS EY


At Elara are MFs for every other year deeds charged 1/2 each year?



KDaley said:


> 2022 Club Dues$188.0001/01/2022


Do you know why your HGVC club dues are a few dollars less than normal?    Everywhere else it is $193 for 2022.


----------



## KDaley

GT75 said:


> At Elara are MFs for every other year deeds charged 1/2 each year?
> 
> 
> Do you know why your HGVC club dues are a few dollars less than normal?    Everywhere else it is $193 for 2022.



You only pay maintenance fees for the usage year at ELARA.
I don't know why and haven't inquired. I just copied and pasted the details from the website.


----------



## mscheribel59

GT75 said:


> At Elara are MFs for every other year deeds charged 1/2 each year?
> 
> 
> Do you know why your HGVC club dues are a few dollars less than normal?    Everywhere else it is $193 for 2022.


Didn't KDaley state on a previous post that they are Westgate deeds?


----------



## GT75

mscheribel59 said:


> Didn't KDaley state on a previous post that they are Westgate deeds?


Yes, @KDaley owns some of both at Elara, however.   That could be the difference.     But the club dues are attached to the HGVC deed.


----------



## GMan82

Elara 2BR / 8400 points platinum.



2022 Operating Fee$949.1101/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$214.5801/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$2.7901/01/2022
Total: $1,166.48

Decrease of $22.62 or 1.9%

I just realized that the real estate tax is $2.79. I wonder if that’s a typo. This is copy/paste from the app.


----------



## GT75

Magus said:


> Elara 2 Bedroom
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee $949.11 01/01/2022
> 2022 Reserve Fee $214.58 01/01/2022
> 2022 Real Estate Tax $59.79 01/01/2022
> 2022 Total $1223.48


@GMan82, something doesn't look correct about your Elara 2BR MF, specifically RE Tax.   These two posts should agree.


----------



## GMan82

GT75 said:


> @GMan82, something doesn't look correct about your Elara 2BR MF, specifically RE Tax.   These two posts should agree.


I bet they’ll correct it later


----------



## alwysonvac

GMan82 said:


> I just realized that the real estate tax is $2.79. I wonder if that’s a typo. This is copy/paste from the app.


Do you own an EOYE? If so, it could be last year’s surplus.

Last year _several_ HOAs issued a surplus, but if you had an EOYE contract you may not have received the refund until this year. My Lagoon Tower EOYE refund for 2020 MF ($134.02) was applied to my 2022 Real Estate Tax total (see below).

Feb 2021 Statement showing Operating Surplus ($134.02)
​


2022 Maintenance with reduced taxes (-$134.02)




Compared to the 2022 MF reported in this thread
​


> *Lagoon Tower / 2BR Plus (8,400 pts) / Platinum*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee $1,363.35
> 2022 Reserve Fee $363.15
> 2022 Real Estate Tax $183.56
> 2022 Hawaii GE Tax $81.35
> *Total $1,991.41*
> 
> _Increase of $201.16（11.24%）from 2021（$1,790.25）_


----------



## HuskerATL

alwysonvac said:


> Do you own an EOYE? If so, it could be last year’s surplus.
> 
> Last year the HOAs issued a surplus, but if you had an EOYE contract you may not have received the refund until this year. My Lagoon Tower EOYE refund for 2020 MF ($134.02) was applied to my 2022 Real Estate Tax total (see below).



Interesting. Tuscany HOA didn't issue any surplus and each year through the pandemic the fees were paid as usual plus went up. 2020: $1,451, 2021: $1,453.99, 2022: $1,498.55


----------



## alwysonvac

Ok, I clarified my post to say “several HOAs”.


----------



## Jon77

*Eagle's Nest Beach Resort - Marco Island, FL - 2 BR Tower Unit - Gold Season - 5000 points*

2022 Operating Fee - $951.06
2022 Reserve Fee - $204.90
2022 Real Estate Tax - $56.70
*2022 Total - $1,212.66*

Increase of $47.48 or 4.075% over 2021 fees of $1,165.18


----------



## GMan82

alwysonvac said:


> Do you own an EOYE? If so, it could be last year’s surplus.
> 
> Last year _several_ HOAs issued a surplus, but if you had an EOYE contract you may not have received the refund until this year. My Lagoon Tower EOYE refund for 2020 MF ($134.02) was applied to my 2022 Real Estate Tax total (see below).
> 
> Feb 2021 Statement showing Operating Surplus ($134.02)
> ​View attachment 42009​
> 2022 Maintenance with reduced taxes (-$134.02)
> 
> View attachment 42010​
> Compared to the 2022 MF reported in this thread
> ​


Nope. I own annual.


----------



## Msb1102

The District 1 Bedroom



2022 Operating Fee$1,197.6001/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$134.5701/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$123.1901/01/2022
$1,455.36

Moderator added:
Increase of $216.40 (17.47%) from 2021


----------



## MikeR

HGVC Boulevard (Las Vegas) - 7,000 pts


2022 Operating Fee$660.232022 Reserve Fee$245.972022 Real Estate Tax$38.21
Total Amount Due w/o dues: $944.41
Increase of 5.02% from 2021

Moderator added:    This is the same as Post #20.


----------



## GT75

SFTechGeek said:


> *Lagoon Tower, Honolulu, HI.
> 1BR Plus Platinum Season*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee    $1,043.23    01/01/2022
> 2022 Reserve Fee    $230.52    01/01/2022
> 2022 Real Estate Tax    $116.52    01/01/2022
> 2022 Hawaii GE Tax    $60.02    01/01/2022
> 
> *Moderator added:
> Total (w/o club dues)    $1450.29 increase of $109.67 (8.18%) from 2021 MF*


Please check you MFs online again, it looks like LT is giving HOA Owner’s surplus discount again this year off MFs.


----------



## mrharris03

*The Residences by Hilton Club, 1BR Penthouse, Gold Season (11,600 annual points)*

2022 Operating Fee      $2529.03         [$2416.79 in 2021]
2022 Reserve Fee           $245.36          [$235.47 in 2021]
2022 Real Estate Taxes   $256.58          [$256.58 in 2021]
2022 HOA Surplus          ($412.20)       [($499.16) in 2021]

*TOTAL                            $2618.77 (an increase of $209.08 or 8.67% over 2021 MFs)*


----------



## edro0023

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Las Palmeras, FL / 2BR (7000 pts) / Platinum*
Operating Fee: $1,114.80
Reserve Fee: $296.88
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $180.34
TOTAL: $1592.02
Moderator added:    Increase of $69.06 (4.83%) from 2021


----------



## David M

*Bay Club 1BD 4,800 Points Platinum*


2022 Operating Fee$1,069.7701/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$204.9001/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$82.7101/01/20222022 Hawaii GE Tax$60.0601/01/2022
$1,417.44

2021 MF $1,284.80 ... increase of $142.64 (11.19%)


----------



## Cyberc

West 57th annual dues for studios any season just in


2022 Operating Fee$1,306.5201/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$171.9201/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$164.8201/01/2022


Total; $1,643.26

increase over 2021 $67.01 or 4,25%


----------



## Magus

*Kings Land, 2 Bedroom Premier (Phase I/III)*

2022 Operating Fee    $1,374.73    01/01/2022
2022 Reserve Fee    $332.33    01/01/2022
2022 Real Estate Tax    $92.61    01/01/2022
2022 Hawaii GE Tax    $80.44    01/01/2022
2022 Total $1,880.11
+2.7% vs 2021 (w/o including 2021 HOA Owners Surplus of $80.52)

Notes: Moderator added


----------



## dsmrp

Bay Club, 2 bdrm - A style

2022 Operating Fee $1,291.74
2022 Reserve Fee $276.59
2022 Real Estate Tax $111.64
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $73.90
*2022 TOTAL  $1753.87*
Last year 2021:  $1678.71,  an increase of 4.5%

On a side note the HGVC club fee of $193 seems really high.
What was it last year?


----------



## dayooper

dsmrp said:


> Bay Club, 2 bdrm - A style
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee $1,291.74
> 2022 Reserve Fee $276.59
> 2022 Real Estate Tax $111.64
> 2022 Hawaii GE Tax $73.90
> TOTAL  $1753.87
> 
> 
> On a side note the HGVC club fee of $193 seems really high.
> What was it last year?



$186 in 2021 and $180 in 2020. If I remember correctly, it was $176 in 2019.


----------



## GT75

dsmrp said:


> What was it last year?





dayooper said:


> $186 in 2021 and $180 in 2020. If I remember correctly, it was $176 in 2019.


2006 - $85
2007 - $90
2008 - $90
2009 - $95
2010 - $99
2011 - $114
2012 - $119
2013 - $125
2014 - $136
2015 - $140
2016 - $150
2017 - $159
2018 - $170
2019 - $176
2020 - $182
2021 - $186
2022 - $193


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - 2BR Premier Ski Season (Platinum)
8400/10500 point room types*

2022 Operating Fee $1132.33
2022 Reserve Fee $301.53
2022 Real Estate Tax $112.97
*Total 2022 MF: $1546.83*

Increase of $150.41 or 10.77% from 2021 (2021 had a $72.89 HOA Surplus discount)


----------



## sng85

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - Studio
Platinum Ski Season
3500 points*

2022 Operating Fee $531.58
2022 Reserve Fee $83.82
2022 Real Estate Tax $31.40
*Total 2022 MF: $646.80*

Increase of $30.47 or 4.9% from 2021


----------



## HuskerATL

GT75 said:


> 2006 - $85
> 2007 - $90
> 2008 - $90
> 2009 - $95
> 2010 - $99
> 2011 - $114
> 2012 - $119
> 2013 - $125
> 2014 - $136
> 2015 - $140
> 2016 - $150
> 2017 - $159
> 2018 - $170
> 2019 - $176
> 2020 - $182
> 2021 - $186
> 2022 - $193



Man, I have been paying this since 2003 and didn't even pay attention to the constant increase.  So are the club benefits more than twice as good since then?


----------



## GT75

HuskerATL said:


> I have been paying this since 2003


Well, of course, @alwysonvac will go back that far then.


----------



## GT75

*Kohala Suites / All 2BR units*

2022 Operating Fee $1,203.75
2022 Reserve Fee $398.71
2022 Real Estate Tax $80.96
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $75.51

*Total $1758.93  *(increase of $154.14 (9.60%) from 2021 ($1,604.79) which include $100 HOA Surplus discount


----------



## amy241

*Sanibel Cottages - Gold Season - 5000 points
2 bedroom/2 bath*
Sanibel Island, FL

2022 Operating Fee $1048.74
2022 Reserve Fee $576.53
2022 Real Estate Taxes $64.61


Total: $1689.88

Increase of .98% or $22.71 from 2021


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2022 Operating Fee $987.87 
2022 Reserve Fee $255.60 
2022 Real Estate Tax $46.86 
*Total 2022 MF: $1,290.33 *

Increase of $48.60 or 3.9% from 2021 ($1,241.73)

Kurt


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak - 2 BR (all units are 2BR/all seasons same)*

2022 Operating Fee - $992.38
2022 Reserve Fee - $211.68
2022 Real Estate Tax - $64.87
*2022 Total - $1,268.93 *Increase of $60.48 or 5.0% from 2021


----------



## mrharris03

*Hilton Club of New York*,* 7000 annual points  [HCNY is sold as UDI, so I reflect calculations on a per point basis]*

2022 Operating Fee      $1717.80   [24.54 cents/point, increase from 23.67 cents/point (+3.68%)]
2022 Reserve Fee         $188.30     [N/C]
2022 RE Taxes               $283.50     [N/C]
2022 HOA Surplus         ($942.90)   [(13.47) cents/point, a larger surplus than 2020 (7.41 cents/point)]
*TOTAL                           $1246.70   [17.81 cents/point, a decrease from 2021 of 5.19 cents/point (-22.57%)]*

Interestingly, I own at both the Residences and HCNY.  HCNY has a very large HOA surplus this year (~37% of MFs); the Residences, by contrast, has a smaller surplus for 2022 than it did for 2021 as a percentage of 2022 MFs (15.74% versus 20.71%, respectively), despite being closed through October 2021 (same as HCNY).  I haven't seen any board communication on the topic yet, but will be interesting to see if any attempt is made to explain the discrepancy (doubtful).

**  Also, to the extent not already mentioned, HCNY Club Dues are $325 for 2022 (provides for unlimited, fee-free reservations at HCNY), up from $313 for 2021.


----------



## mrharris03

*Kings' Land, 2BR Platinum* (Phase II), 7000 annual points*
*I own Fixed Weeks 51 and 52, but do not believe they have separate MFs from Platinum season

2022 Operating Fee       $1247.02
2022 Reserve Fee          $275.62
2022  RE Taxes              $76.81
2022 HI GE Tax              $71.75

*TOTAL                            $1671.20  [an increase of $101.06 (6.44%) over 2021 MFs, which included a $66.78 HOA surplus credit (reflected in calculations)*


----------



## GT75

mrharris03 said:


> *TOTAL $1571.70 [22.45 cents/point, a decrease from 2021 of 5.02 cents/point (-18.27%)]*





mrharris03 said:


> Also, to the extent not already mentioned, HCNY Club Dues are $325 for 2022


Looks like you have included the $325 AI club dues in your total.     I calculate that your total should be $1246.70


----------



## mrharris03

GT75 said:


> Looks like you have included the $325 AI club dues in your total.     I calculate that your total should be $1246.70



Correct - I didn't back it out in the line-by-line; edited my post to hopefully now reflect the correct math!


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro, 3 bdrm Plat, 8400 pts *(same amount for all 3 bdrm)

2022 Operating Fee $1,240.88
2022 Reserve Fee $688.29
2022 Real Estate Tax $70.90

*2022 TOTAL $2,000.07 a increase of $110.12 or 5.83%*
2021 MF $1,889.95


----------



## WIHuck

HGVC Tuscany Village Vacation Suites / 2BR Gold 5000 Points
Operating Fee =  899.76
Reserve Fee = 267.97
Real Estate Taxes = 132.82
Voluntary ARDA Fee= 5.00
Total = $1305.55

Payment from 12/2020 = $1262.99
Payment from 12/2019 = $1264.77
Payment from 12/2018 = $1195.04

Moderator added: This was already reported w/o voluntary ARDA fee in Post #42


----------



## WIHuck

HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club / 3BP Platinum 9600 Points
Operating Fee =  1223.47
Reserve Fee = 167.77
Real Estate Taxes = 108.07

Total = *$1499.31* (w/o Voluntary ARDA Fee and Club Dues)
Increase of $85.42 (6.04%) from 2021 ($1413.89)

Moderator Added/Comments:    These included club dues and/or voluntary ARDA fee.


----------



## GT75

WIHuck said:


> HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club / 3BP Platinum 9600 Points


@WIHuck, are these changes correct?


----------



## WIHuck

GT75 said:


> @WIHuck, are these changes correct?



Yea, you are correct.  Rookie mistake.  What is the ARDA anyway?


----------



## GT75

WIHuck said:


> Rookie mistake.


No problem at all.     The important thing is that you posted the MFs.    Thanks for that.


WIHuck said:


> What is the ARDA anyway?


I always uncheck (don't pay) Voluntary ARDA.     Refer to this thread on ARDA discussion.


----------



## Nowaker

@GT75  Broken link.


----------



## Wright17s

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge: 2BR/2BR+*

2022 Operating Fee $1,019.42
2022 Reserve Fee $533.91
2022 Real Estate Tax $55.00

*2022 TOTAL $1,608.33 an increase of $88.14 or 5.48%*
2021 MF $1,520.19


----------



## Wright17s

GT75 said:


> *2022 TOTAL $2,000.07 a decrease of $110.12 or 5.83%*
> 2021 MF $1,889.95


You mean an _increase_ of $110.12_ _


----------



## GT75

Nowaker said:


> Broken link.


Thanks, link is fixed.


----------



## PigsDad

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR Plus Platinum (6200 points)*

2022 Operating Fee $789.86
2022 Reserve Fee $373.89
2022 Real Estate Tax $38.52

*2022 TOTAL $1,202.27*
Moderator added:    Increase of $65.30 (5.74%) from 2021 ($1136.97)
Kurt


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22 - 1 BR Plus Platinum (1BP) - 6,200 points*

2022 Operating Fee - $721.77
2022 Reserve Fee - $89.70
2022 Real Estate Tax - $35.66

*2022 Total - $847.13

Increase of $54.67, or 6.9% over 2021 ($792.46)*

$0.1366 / point for 2022

This is from my personal invoice.  Since Ocean 22 is usually one of the last to have their directors' budget meeting, the actual budget letter has not yet been released.  We don't usually get it until around the end of November or early December.  Once it's posted, I will update the info for the 2 and 3 bedroom units.  They have actually reduced the reserve fee, which is unusual in my experience, but significantly increased the operating fee.  It will be interesting to see if the budget letter addresses this and what the explanation might be!


----------



## bear80

*Resort Name/Unit Size: Las Palmeras, 1 bedroom (Platinum), 4800 points*
Operating Fee: 767.14
Reserve Fee: 197.91
Property Taxes: 120.23
TOTAL:  1085.28
Increase in MF's $47.29 (4.6%)  (previous year was $3.94 increase ie 0.4%)


----------



## Denise L

*West 57th Street by Hilton Club - Studio Plus (Platinum), 5250 points*

2022 Operating Fee:  $1,306.52
2022 Reserve Fee:    $    171.92
2022 Real Estate Tax:$   164.82

*TOTAL:                       $1,643.26
Moderator added:   Increase of $67.01 (4.25%)*

This was online.  I haven't received a paper bill yet (that I have found).


----------



## GT75

CanuckTravlr said:


> We don't usually get it until around the end of November or early December.


Thanks, so far none of my resort budget reports have been posted.


----------



## David M

Magus said:


> *Kings Land, 2 Bedroom Premier (Phase I/III)*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee    $1,374.73    01/01/2022
> 2022 Reserve Fee    $332.33    01/01/2022
> 2022 Real Estate Tax    $92.61    01/01/2022
> 2022 Hawaii GE Tax    $80.44    01/01/2022
> 2022 Total $1,880.11
> +2.7% vs 2021 (w/o including 2021 HOA Owners Surplus of $80.52)
> 
> Notes: Moderator added


Curious ... those numbers are identical to our 2BR Gold 8700, except our RE Tax is $57 lower ... I wonder if that's the balance (after club fee) of the $250 maintenance fee credit we received for attending an owners update in October?  There was no club fee on our billing this year.  IMO, HGV really needs to itemize these credits better.
2022 Real Estate Tax    $35.61    01/01/2022


----------



## GT75

David M said:


> those numbers are identical to our 2BR Gold 8700,


There are two different 2Br units in KL between Phase I and II.    I think that Phase III has a mixture.    That is one thing, but each type will have the same MFs.     You can look at your itemized statement online, go to HOA (for KL deed should you have more than one) and then HOA statement.    Mine was dated 11/15/21.     That should tell you what is going on.


----------



## David M

GT75 said:


> There are two different 2Br units in KL between Phase I and II.    I think that Phase III has a mixture.    That is one thing, but each type will have the same MFs.     You can look at your itemized statement online, go to HOA (for KL deed should you have more than one) and then HOA statement.    Mine was dated 11/15/21.     That should tell you what is going on.


Good call ... I see the Club dues and the MF credit in the breakdown on our 11/15/21 KL statement, including the $250 MF credit.  Neither was on our (earlier) 11/10/21 Bay Club statement.


----------



## GT75

David M said:


> Good call ...


Great.


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Lodge - 3 BR Platinum  - 8,400 points*

2022 Management Charge   - £484.07
2022 Reserve Fund - £215.36
2022 VAT   -   £139.89
2022 Disbursements   -  £0.58

*2022 Total - £839.90 {$1121.10}   increase of £49.14 (6.22%) from 2021*


Note: the GBP to USD conversion rate (1.3348) was from my CC posting


----------



## GT75

*Coylumbridge - 2 BR Original Lodge Platinum - 7,000 points*
2022 Management Charge - £405.00
2022 Reserve Fund - £147.81
2022 VAT - £110.56
2022 Disbursements - £0.60

*2022 Total - £663.97 {$886.27} increase of £53.43 (8.75%) from 2021*

Note: the GBP to USD conversion rate (1.3348) was from my CC posting.


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge, Park City, UT

1 BR*
2022 Operating Fee: $913.03
2022 Reserve Fee: $222.06
2022 Real Estate Tax: $83.20
*2022 Total $1218.29*
Increase: $59.86 (5.17%)

*3 BR*
2022 Operating Fee: $1520.42
2022 Reserve Fee: $442.18
2022 Real Estate Tax: $165.67
*2022 Total $2128.27*
Increase: $106.61 (5.27%)

*4 BR*
2022 Operating Fee: $2024.81
2022 Reserve Fee: $624.98
2022 Real Estate Tax: $234.16
*2022 Total $2883.95*
Increase: $145.48 (5.31%)


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge, CO

Studio*
2022 Operating Fee: $552.96
2022 Reserve Fee: $208.75
2022 Real Estate Tax: $21.50
*2022 Total $783.20*
Increase: $41.84 (5.64%)


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land 1 Br Phase I & III*
2022 Operating Fee: $1151.65
2022 Reserve Fee: $233.25
2022 Real Estate Taxes: $65.00
2022 Total: $1499.90
Increase: $78.35 (5.51% increase) from 2021 Total: $1421.55
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax 

*Kings' Land 1 Br+ Phase II & III*
2022 Operating Fee: $1021.85
2022 Reserve Fee: $175.62
2022 Real Estate Taxes: $48.94
2022 Total: $1246.41
Increase: $12.57 (1.02% increase) from 2021 Total: $1233.84
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax

*Kings' Land 3 Br Phase I*
2022 Operating Fee: $1576.93
2022 Reserve Fee: $422.11
2022 Real Estate Taxes: $117.63
2022 Total: $2116.67
Increase: $47.37 (2.29% increase) from 2021 Total:$2069.30
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax


----------



## alwysonvac

*Lagoon Tower @HHV

2022 Per VOI Studio*
OPERATING FEE $701.63
CAPITAL RESERVE $87.41
PAINTING RESERVE $1.58
REAL ESTATE TAX $44.98
2022 TOTAL $835.60
_Increase of $36.04 (4.51%) from 2021 TOTAL $799.56
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*2022 Per VOI 1 BR*
OPERATING FEE $1,043.23
CAPITAL RESERVE $226.43
PAINTING RESERVE $4.09
REAL ESTATE TAX $116.52
2022 TOTAL $1,390.27
_Increase of $49.65 (3.7%) from 2021 TOTAL $1,340.62
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*2022 Per VOI 2 BR*
OPERATING FEE $1,363.35
CAPITAL RESERVE $356.71
PAINTING RESERVE $6.44
REAL ESTATE TAX $183.56
2022 TOTAL $1,910.06
_Increase of $62.38 (3.38%) from 2021 TOTAL $1,847.68
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*2022 Per VOI 2 BR Penthouse*
OPERATING FEE $1,673.07
CAPITAL RESERVE $482.76
PAINTING RESERVE $8.72
REAL ESTATE TAX $248.43
2022 TOTAL  $2,412.98
_Increase of $74.72 (3.2%) from 2021 TOTAL $2,338.26
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*2022 Per VOI 3 BR Penthouse*
OPERATING FEE $1,982.80
CAPITAL RESERVE $608.80
PAINTING RESERVE $11.00
REAL ESTATE TAX $313.29
TOTAL AMOUNT BILLED $2,915.89
_Increase of $87.06 (3.08%) from 2021 TOTAL $2,828.83
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_


----------



## alwysonvac

*Kalia Tower @HHV

2022 Per VOI Studio*
OPERATING FEE $701.51
CAPITAL RESERVE $92.12
REAL ESTATE TAX $39.77
2022 TOTAL  $833.40
_Increase of $6.06 (0.73%) from 2021 TOTAL $827.34
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*2022 Per VOI 1 BR*
OPERATING FEE $1,132.50
CAPITAL RESERVE $220.74
REAL ESTATE TAX $95.30
2022 TOTAL $1,448.54
_Increase of $67.19 (4.86%) from 2021 TOTAL $1,381.35  
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22 - 2 BR Plus Platinum (2BP) -  8,400 points*

2022 Operating Fee - $938.94
2022 Reserve Fee - $135.84
2022 Real Estate Tax - $54.01

*2022 Total - $1,128.79

Increase of $72.86, or 6.9% over 2021 ($1,055.93)*

$0.1344 / point for 2022


*Ocean 22 - 3 BR Plus Platinum (3BP) -  9,600 points*

2022 Operating Fee - $1,107.92
2022 Reserve Fee - $171.74
2022 Real Estate Tax - $68.29

*2022 Total - $1,347.95

Increase of $87.01, or 6.9% over 2021 ($1,260.94)*

$0.1404 / point for 2022


*For the 1-bedroom maintenance fees, please see post #104.*


----------



## Jeff Kenyon

*Anderson Ocean Club - Studio*
2022 Operating Fee $567.67
2022 Reserve Fee $56.36
2022 Real Estate Tax $36.30
*Total 2022 MF: $660.24
Total 2021 MF: $626.27*
Increase of $33.97 (5.42%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 1BR*
2022 Operating Fee $705.10
2022 Reserve Fee $79.67
2022 Real Estate Tax $51.31
*Total 2022 MF: $836.08
Total 2021 MF: $791.03*
Increase of $45.05 (5.70%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 2BR*
2022 Operating Fee $1,058.38
2022 Reserve Fee $139.71
2022 Real Estate Tax $89.99
*Total 2022 MF: $1,288.08
Total 2021 MF: $1,215.52*
Increase of $72.56 (5.70%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 3BR*
2022 Operating Fee $1,223.47
2022 Reserve Fee $167.77
2022 Real Estate Tax $108.07
*Total 2022 MF: $1,499.31
Total 2021 MF: $1,413.89*
Increase of $85.42 (6.04%)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Bay Club, 2 bdrm - A style Penthouse (7000 points)

2022 Operating Fee $1,291.74
2022 Reserve Fee $276.59
2022 Real Estate Tax $111.64
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $73.90
*2022 TOTAL $1753.87*

Last year 2021: $1668.51 (without HOA owners surplus), an increase of 5.1%.  (Note: $1678.61 was the 2020 MF.
With the HOA surplus: $1593.96, an increase of 10.0%

(Weird addendum. One of my weeks (of 3) got a $74.55 credit added. I think this was an oversight, and last year's credit was not removed. I will check in on it tomorrow (Monday).)


----------



## skier4

*Ocean Enclave*
1Bedroom
Operating Fee: $666.48
Capital Reserve: $132.23
Real Estate Tax: $45.47
Total: $844.45
_5.48% Increase over 2021_

2 Bedroom
Operating Fee: $917.52
Capital Reserve: $211.16
Real Estate Tax: $73.04
Total: $1201.72
_5.51% Increase over 2021_

3 Bedroom
Operating Fee: $1051.96
Capital Reserve: $253.42
Real Estate Tax: $87.66
Total: $1393.04
_5.52% Increase over 2021_


----------



## artteachrm

*Borgo alle Vigne (Italy)*
MF Posted 1/1/22
*
3 BR Premier/11,500 Pts*
Management Charge: €929.32
Reserves: €141.01
*TOTAL AMOUNT DUE: €1,070.33 *(approx US $1204.37 at current conversion rate)
**2021 MF: €1,043.37 =2.58% INCREASE *(approx US $1244.87 at time of conversion)*

The statement currency charges are in Euros.*

The maintenance fee per contract above is the total fee for the number of villas owned.
Fee per Villa:
*1BR 4800 pts/1 BR Plus 6200 pts* €888.82
(*2021 MF:* €863.21 = *+2.97% change*)
*2 BR 7000 pts/ 2 BR Plus 8400 pts* €998.76
(*2021 MF:* €967.06 = *+3.28% change*)
*3 BR 8400 pts/3 BR Premier 11,500 pts* €1,070.33
(*2021 MF:* €1043.37 = *+2.58% change*)


----------



## Nowaker

*HGVC at Trump International Hotel, Las Vegas*
Studio Platinum 5250 pts - biennial odd+even under one contract number.
Based on the screenshot from my seller. It hasn't posted to my account.

2022 Operating Fee: $872.76
2022 Reserve Fee: $97.80
2022 Real Estate Tax: $31.43
2022 Total =* $1001.99  *($0.191 MFpp)


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Coylumbridge

lodge 46 - 3 bedroom / Platinum Season - 8400 HGVC Points

Management Charge - £439.74
Reserve Fund - £183.22
VAT - £124.59
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £748.15  *{$998.64} increase of £55.89 (8.07%) from 2021*
Note: the GBP to USD conversion rate (1.3348) was used.

Lodge 1 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season 7000 HGVC Points
(This is Original Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £405.00
Reserve Fund - £147.81
VAT - £110.56
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £663.97 *{$886.27} increase of £53.43 (8.75%) from 2021*
Note: the GBP to USD conversion rate (1.3348) was used.


Lodge 51 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season - 7000 HGVC Points
(This is Deluxe Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £409.11
Reserve Fund - £172.33
VAT - £116.29
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £698.33 *{$932.13} increase of £54.44 (7.86%) from 2021*
Note: the GBP to USD conversion rate (1.3348) was used.

Note: Moderator added this information


----------



## Vkothari916

GT75 said:


> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!
> 
> * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*
> 
> Resort Name/Unit Size
> Operating Fee
> Reserve Fee
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
> TOTAL
> Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
> Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.
> 
> Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).
> 
> *2022 Annual Club Dues*
> HGVC-Domestic/International $193 (3.76% increase)/$227 (3.65% increase)
> By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $325 (3.83% increase)/$351  (3.85% increase)
> 
> *2022 Average MF decrease 4.85% (as of 12/7/21)
> 
> 
> The 2022 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here. This spreadsheet will be updated with 2022 data in the future.
> (Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)
> 
> MF thread from previous years **2021* *2020** 2019 2018 2017 2016 2015 2014 2013
> 
> Anderson Ocean Club **3BR - Post #95* *and **Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #120*
> *Bay Club **1BR - Post #75* and *2BR Style A - Post #121*
> *Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #123*
> *Boulevard (las vegas strip) **1BR - Post #19** and 2BR - Post #20 and **3BR - Post #21*
> *Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club **2BR (Silver Season) - Post #32*
> *Club Regency of Marco Island **2BR (Platinum Season)- Post #51*
> *Coylumbridge **2BR Original Lodge - Post #113* *and **2BR Deluxe/3BR Lodge - Post #125*
> *Craigendarroch Suites
> Craigendarroch Lodges **3BR Lodge - Post #112*
> *Crane
> Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR Tower Unit (Gold Season) - Post #68*
> *Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers) **Studio - Post #57** and **1BR - Post #33* and *2BR - Post #34*
> *Fiesta Americana (an affiliate)
> Flamingo 1BR - Post #26 and **2BR - Post #24*
> *Grand Islander
> Grand Pacific Palisades
> Grand Waikikian
> Harbor View Villas
> Hokulani Waikiki
> Hurricane House
> Kalia Tower **Studio and 1BR - Post #118*
> *Kings' Land Resort **2BR (Phase I/III) - Post #77* *and **2BR (Phase II) - Post #90* and *1BR (Phase I/III)/1BR (Phase II/III)/3BR (Phase I) - Post #116*
> *Kohala Suites  **All 2BR units - Post #85*
> *Lagoon Tower **1BR - Post #52** and **2BR - Post #54* *and* *Studio/2BR Penhouse/3BR Penthouse - Post #117*
> *Las Palmeras **1BR (Platinum Season) - Post #105 **and **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #74*
> *MarBrisa
> Ocean 22 **1BR - Post #104* *and **2BR/3BR - Post #119*
> *Ocean Enclave **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #122*
> *Ocean Oak **All 2BR units/All Seasons - Post #88*
> *Ocean Tower
> Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) **2BR - Post #22*
> *Parc Soleil **1BR (Platinum Sesaon) - Post #41** and 2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #40
> Plantation Bay Villas
> Plantation Beach Club at IRP **1BR (Gold Season) - Post #6*
> *Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island
> Plantation House
> Sanibel Cottages **2BR/2Bath (Gold Season) - Post #86*
> *Seapointe
> Seawatch on the Beach
> SeaWorld **2BR (OSV-I Platinum Season) - Post #3* and *3BR (OSV-II Platinum Season) - Post #36*
> *Shell Island Beach Club
> South Beach **1BR (Platinum Season) - Post #27* and *2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #37*
> *South Seas Club
> Sunrise Lodge **Studio - Post #82** and **2BR - Post #81* and *1BR/3BR/4BR - Post #114*
> *The District **1BR - Post #70*
> *The Hilton Club of New York **7000 pts - Post #89*
> *The Residences **1BR - Post #73*
> *The Charter Club of Marco Beach **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #87*
> *The Cottages
> The Surf Club of Marco Island **2BR (Platinum Season) - Post #35*
> *Tortuga Beach Club
> Trump International Hotel **Studio - Post #124 **and **1BR - Post #38** and **2BR - Post #31*
> *Tuscany Village (International Drive) 2 BR (Platinum Season) - Post #39 and **2 BR (Gold Season) - Post #42*
> *Valdoro Mountain Lodge **Studio - Post #115** and **1BR - Post #103** and **2BR - Post #100** and **3BR - Post #93*
> *Vilamoura **2BR - Post #4*
> *West 57th Street **Studio - Post #106*



HGVC Marbrisa
2 Bedroom (8400 points)

Op: 976.81
Cap Res: 221.35
Tax: 197.94
*Total: $1396.10
No change from 2021*


----------



## mcgeecpa

GT75 said:


> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!
> 
> * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*


Could you please add Liberty Place


----------



## mcgeecpa

*Ocean Tower - 2 Bedroom*

Operating Fee 1590.41
Reserve Fee 210.32
Property Taxes 77.80
HI Tax 84.85
*TOTAL 1963.38

Note: Moderator reformated post*


----------



## GT75

mcgeecpa said:


> Could you please add Liberty Place


Added, please post the MFs for Liberty Place.      Can you also post the MFs for the other room sizes for both Liberty Place and Ocean Tower?    These can be obtained from the budget reports.









						HGVC emailing MFs including 2022 Budget Reports
					

I have received 5 or 6 MFs emails within the past 2 days from HGVC.    Included in these emails are the 2022 Budget Reports for each resort.     From the budget reports, you can extract the MFs for different room sizes.   Please post MFs for other room sizes not previously reported at your owned...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TheWindrider

Kohala Suites: 3.22% increase (2022 vs 2021) 2BX/Platinum
Ocean Tower: 7.25% increase (2022 vs 2021) 2BR Penthouse Partial Ocean View/Platinum
Elara: 2.90% increase (2022 vs 2021) 1BR/Gold


----------



## Nowaker

Msb1102 said:


> HGV Parc Soleil 2 Bedroom Penthouse Platinum 8,400 points
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee$991.7001/01/20222022 Reserve Fee$366.6501/01/20222022 Real Estate Tax$231.1001/01/2022
> 
> 
> Total: $1,589.45
> Moderator added: Increase of $57.46 (3.75%) from 2021



I have a different amount for HGVC Parc Soleil 2 BR Gold 5,000 pts:

2022 Operating Fee: $991.70
2022 Reserve Fee: $366.65
2022 Real Estate Tax: $152.38
2022 TOTAL: *$1,510.73*

Note: not my property - screenshot provided by a helpful soul on Facebook group Hilton Grand Vacations Club Owners.


----------



## GT75

Nowaker said:


> I have a different amount for HGVC Parc Soleil 2 BR Gold 5,000 pts:


Thanks.     Correct, TS RE Tax is dependant upon the season in Florida.


----------



## GT75

TheWindrider said:


> Ocean Tower: 7.25% increase (2022 vs 2021) 2BR Penthouse Partial Ocean View/Platinum


@TheWindrider, can you post the MF for all of the room types at OT including 2BR Penthouse?    You can obtain the MFs for the other room types from the budget report (refer to link below)
Thanks









						HGVC emailing MFs including 2022 Budget Reports
					

I have received 5 or 6 MFs emails within the past 2 days from HGVC.    Included in these emails are the 2022 Budget Reports for each resort.     From the budget reports, you can extract the MFs for different room sizes.   Please post MFs for other room sizes not previously reported at your owned...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TheWindrider

Moderator Note:   _This doesn't include HI GE Tax_


----------



## Magus

*Craigendarroch Suites
9600 Points 2 BR Plat*
Management Charge:   £685.27
Reserve Fee:  £276.74
VAT:   £192.40
Disbursements:    £8.33

*Total:  £1,162.74 pounds (~$1,536 today)

Studio
Total:   £703.47

1BR 
Total:   £881.16*


----------



## letsgobobby

TheWindrider said:


> View attachment 43928
> 
> Moderator Note:   _This doesn't include HI GE Tax_


Diane Nadeau’s website has Ocean Tower listings whose points don’t match the 2020 spreadsheet listed above. For instance, that spreadsheet lists the above Studio at 12,600 points whereas Diane’s lists it at 3400 points, obviously an enormous difference.

Here’s the link to the spreadsheet:









						2020 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees
					

* Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!  * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:  Resort Name/Unit Size Operating Fee Reserve Fee Property Taxes (or note...




					tugbbs.com
				





What’s the explanation?


----------



## TheWindrider

letsgobobby said:


> Diane Nadeau’s website has Ocean Tower listings whose points don’t match the 2020 spreadsheet listed above. For instance, that spreadsheet lists the above Studio at 12,600 points whereas Diane’s lists it at 3400 points, obviously an enormous difference.
> 
> Here’s the link to the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees
> 
> 
> * Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!  * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:  Resort Name/Unit Size Operating Fee Reserve Fee Property Taxes (or note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the explanation?





letsgobobby said:


> Diane Nadeau’s website has Ocean Tower listings whose points don’t match the 2020 spreadsheet listed above. For instance, that spreadsheet lists the above Studio at 12,600 points whereas Diane’s lists it at 3400 points, obviously an enormous difference.
> 
> Here’s the link to the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees
> 
> 
> * Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!  * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:  Resort Name/Unit Size Operating Fee Reserve Fee Property Taxes (or note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the explanation?


Who is Diane Nadeau?


----------



## Great3

letsgobobby said:


> Diane Nadeau’s website has Ocean Tower listings whose points don’t match the 2020 spreadsheet listed above. For instance, that spreadsheet lists the above Studio at 12,600 points whereas Diane’s lists it at 3400 points, obviously an enormous difference.
> 
> Here’s the link to the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees
> 
> 
> * Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!  * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:  Resort Name/Unit Size Operating Fee Reserve Fee Property Taxes (or note...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the explanation?



Both can be right.  A Studio at Ocean can be worth 2.4K, 3.4K, 5K, 6.2K, 6.3K, 9.3K, or 12.4K points depending on the type of studio unit it is and the season the week is in.

See points chart below for Ocean Tower.





So, make sure you know what you are buying exactly.

Great3


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades, 2BR+, Platinum Season (8400 points)*

2022 Operating Fee $949.02
2022 Reserve Fee $322.82
2022 Real Estate Tax $125.94

*TOTAL $1,397.78 (decrease of $51.43 or 3.5%).  16.6 cents/point*

Observation:  I do not think that the HOA put much thought into the 2022 budget as the operating fee and reserve fee are exactly what they were in 2021.  The overall decrease is due to the drop in property taxes YOY.


----------



## GT75

letsgobobby said:


> What’s the explanation?


@Great3 provided you with the HGVC OT Studio point charge from the web site.    This explains that there are various points allocated depending upon the room classification and season.     In general, MF for HGVC are only determined by room size not room class nor season.   You can see there are only 4 different MFs for OT from the budget report post provided by @TheWindrider in Post #134.   So for example an OT regular studio gold season worth 2400 pts would have the same MFs are OT premier Penthouse Platinum season worth 12400 pts.     When I make the spreadsheet,   I pick the highest allotted pts for the room class with those specific MFs.  


TheWindrider said:


> Who is Diane Nadeau?


One of the TUG recommended trusted resale brokers.


----------



## letsgobobby

Denise L said:


> *West 57th Street by Hilton Club - Studio Plus (Platinum), 5250 points*
> 
> 2022 Operating Fee:  $1,306.52
> 2022 Reserve Fee:    $    171.92
> 2022 Real Estate Tax:$   164.82
> 
> *TOTAL:                       $1,643.26
> Moderator added:   Increase of $67.01 (4.25%)*
> 
> This was online.  I haven't received a paper bill yet (that I have found).


Anyone have a W57th for the 1BRs? They are different sf so they might have different MFs.


----------



## Seagila

*WEST 57th STREET by HILTON CLUB

1 BR / 1 BR Plus / 1 BR Premier*

2022 Operating Fee $2,025.58
2022 Reserve Fee $290.64
2022 Real Estate Tax $278.65
*Total MF Cost 2022 (without club dues): $2,594.87*

_2021 MF was $2,491.70, increase of $103.17 or 4.14%_


*1 BR Penthouse*

2022 Operating Fee $3,078.79
2022 Reserve Fee $340.98
2022 Real Estate Tax $326.92
*Total MF Cost 2022 (without club dues): $3,746.69*

_2021 MF was $3,597.31, increase of $149.38 or 4.15%_


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 8,400 PTS*

2022 Operating Fee $1,417.83
2022 Reserve Fee $317.31
2022 Real Estate Tax $128.08
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $81.76

*2022 Total $1,944.98* Increase of 9.9%, Increase of 5.01% if not including HOA Owners Surplus Credit in 2021 Fee 
2021 Total $1,769.57 Included a Surplus Reduction of $82.57 w/o Surplus $1,852.14



*BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN "B" 7,000 PTS*

2022 Operating Fee $1,230.66
2022 Reserve Fee $256.87
2022 Real Estate Tax $103.68
2022 Hawaii GE Tax $70.09

*2022 Total $1,661.30* Increase of 10.1%, Increase of 5.2% not including HOA Owners Surplus Credit in 2021 Fee
2021 Total $1,508.88 Included a Surplus Reduction of $70.67 w/o Surplus $1,579.55


----------



## Frasier

*MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400 Points*

2022 Operating Fee $976.81  No Change From 2021
2022 Reserve Fee $221.35      No Change From 2021
2022 Real Estate Tax $201.00  Decreased $82.08 From 2021

*Total for 2022 $1,399.16* 5.54% Decrease over 2021
Paid for 2021 $1,481.24

They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


----------



## Sky313

*Grand Islander*





Hawaii GI tax for 1 Bedroom at GI is $63.42 for 2022


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Lodges
Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR/Schofield House/Darrochshiel*


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2022

Maintenance fee for Vilamoura 2br, all seasons.

MF for 2022 €712.71 or $718.62

Increase over 2021 €9.15 or 1,3%

The MF for 2022 may seem lower in USD than 2021, but that's due to poor or great exchange rate(depends on where you live) between USD and EUR.


----------



## Nowaker

HGVC Magnificent Mile (Chicago) - 1 BR Plus / 13,440 pts - as found in an Ebay listing

2022 Maintenance Fee: $1605.43
2022 Real Estate Tax: $133.08
*2022 TOTAL: $1738.51 ($0.129 MFpp)*

Increase over 2021: $24.57 or 1.4%.

FYI 2021:
2021 Maintenance Fee $1587.19
2021 Real Estate Tax $126.75
2021 TOTAL $1713.94


----------



## pedro47

When does Hilton send out their MF bills ?


----------



## CanuckTravlr

pedro47 said:


> When does Hilton send out their MF bills ?



It varies by resort.  Most are in the final quarter of the year, but not all.  There is no "one" date for everyone.


----------



## PigsDad

pedro47 said:


> When does Hilton send out their MF bills ?


They usually start coming out in October, but I have had some not be posted until late November.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper

pedro47 said:


> When does Hilton send out their MF bills ?



My Flamingo and Boulevard usually come out the 2nd week of October.


----------



## pedro47

PigsDad said:


> They usually start coming out in October, but I have had some not be posted until late November.
> 
> Kurt


Thanks


----------



## pedro47

dayooper said:


> My Flamingo and Boulevard usually come out the 2nd week of October.


Thanks


----------



## pedro47

dayooper said:


> My Flamingo and Boulevard usually come out the 2nd week of October.


Thanks


----------



## edro0023

*Resort Name/Unit Size: The Crane, Barbados / 2 Bedroom Park Deluxe Garden Pool – Residences In The Park (2BDCR) (16800 pts) / Platinum*

Operating Fee: $2153.05
Reserve Fee: $283.98
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $33.85
TOTAL: $2470.88


----------



## Ken555

Does anyone know the MF for Elara 1 bed (7680 points)? Thanks.


----------



## Cyberc

Ken555 said:


> Does anyone know the MF for Elara 1 bed (7680 points)? Thanks.


Yes it’s a Total of $910.33

for future reference the MF for ie a 1br is the same regardless of season. So if you look up Elara in the chart just search for a 1br and then you have the MF.


----------



## Ken555

Cyberc said:


> Yes it’s a Total of $910.33
> 
> for future reference the MF for ie a 1br is the same regardless of season. So if you look up Elara in the chart just search for a 1br and then you have the MF.



You’re referring to post 33? That shows a 1 bed grand. Are the MF the same regardless of which 1 bed type it is?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

Ken555 said:


> You’re referring to post 33? That shows a 1 bed grand. Are the MF the same regardless of which 1 bed type it is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, they are the same. The MF’s for a 1 bedroom are the same. It doesn’t matter if it’s a gold, platinum, plus, premier of Grand. 

There are some outliers. In Florida, there are some taxes that are higher in the higher seasons, but they are otherwise the same.


----------



## Ken555

dayooper said:


> Yes, they are the same. The MF’s for a 1 bedroom are the same. It doesn’t matter if it’s a gold, platinum, plus, premier of Grand.
> 
> There are some outliers. In Florida, there are some taxes that are higher in the higher seasons, but they are otherwise the same.



Interesting. Ok, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

